# 220 gallon tank price...?



## ValorieMackison

I went to the LFS today to price a 220 gallon for a remodeling project. The tank will be built in so I won't be purchasing their tank/stand combo. 

For a new 220 gallon, tank only, glass 1/2" thick, they want $800. Is this a reasonable price? I've never purchased a tank anywhere near that size.

Thanks.


----------



## susankat

Actually that isn't a bad price, I paid 2800.00 for mine but that was with stand and canopy and getting it at dealers cost.


----------



## williemcd

My history?.. .125g at 100.00 with stand.. 155G - 125.00 w/stand... tomorrow?.. a 180 for swapping a 75G... There are deals if you are patient... Bill in Va.


----------



## Fisheye

what's the LFS???


----------



## iadubber

Fisheye said:


> what's the LFS???


Local Fish Store


----------



## ArtyG

That's not a bad price for a new tank with a warranty from an LFS, delivered. I hope you stay interested for years and keep your 55, 20 et all going too. you'll need a quarantine tank or two. But hey, have a great time.


----------



## giddetm

Check the prices at glasscages.com


----------



## ValorieMackison

I checked with glasscages.com

A 240 gallon, same dimensions except height (1" taller) is $844 +shipping 

If I have it shipped to my city & pickup where ever it ends up, shipping is $108

If I have it shipped to my house it's a lot higher

So, either $952 or $952+


I did look at their commercial tanks, which are built with 3/4" glass. Something for me to think about I suppose, as the tank will be in the middle of the room (between the kitchen & living room). Their 240 gallon is $1575. 

Given where I intend to place the tank, would the extra 1/4" thickness be worth it?


----------



## thechief

i agree with willie check cragislist if you dont mind going used there are alot of good deals on there i got a 140 gallon tank with rena xp3 filter lights heater everything for 150 so if your patient then im sure you will find a nice one for cheaper good luck tho!


----------



## PBrods

ValorieMackison said:


> I went to the LFS today to price a 220 gallon for a remodeling project. The tank will be built in so I won't be purchasing their tank/stand combo.
> 
> For a new 220 gallon, tank only, glass 1/2" thick, they want $800. Is this a reasonable price? I've never purchased a tank anywhere near that size.
> 
> Thanks.


Right now, Petco is having a sale $1.00 per gallon for tanks, so it would be $220.00 for a 220 gallon tank


----------



## PBrods

jccaclimber said:


> ^That only goes up to 55 gallon tanks. Otherwise it would be a great way to get large tanks.


So much for truth in advertizing laws...Why is there always a loophole?


----------

